# Dog Sport reference resource:



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Something that was said in the early training thread really did get me thinking about how to find resources for training beyond pet stuff. 

Dogwise is one of my go to places for books. Here's a link for their items on all things dog sport:

http://www.dogwise.com/Browse/index.cfm?SubCats=STRN

Hopefully, this will help out if you're looking for references on the sport of your choice!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks! More reading material


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

CleanRun.com is also a good resource, and has equipment as well as books and DVDs.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

These are some really good resources. Thank you! I was wondering if we could have a sticky in this forum with links to training resources for different dog sports? It seems like it might be helpful for those of us new to dog sports.


----------

